# Salary Help



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All

I have been offered a position for a multinational IT company as a project manager.

I have been offered a package of 35000 AED (incldues housing, basic and car). I get a paid mobile, private medical, 22 days annual leave, 85% kids school fees paid, 20,000AED per year to fly back to the UK, relocation allowance of 40,000AED

I am 30 years old with 7 years working experience. Is this a good offer?
Will be supporting my wife and a baby.

Would we be able to live comfortably on this and still save about 5000AED a month?

I understand that i will need a cheque for accommodation which wont be a problem

Any advice would be great.

thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
It's not a bad deal but not a great one either. And if your 7 years of experience is all in IT project management I think your basic should be at least 25K per month which means only 10K is housing. 120K is too low for a Brit requiring family accommodation. Housing costs are through the roof at present and are showing no signs of slowing down.


----------

